# OPPO 105 vs High -End AV recievers ??



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Do any High -End AV recievers have the same advantages like ,...Video-Upscaling , Audio DAC comparible to the OPPO 105 ??? ..., If so would'nt it be usless to get let's say the OPPO 105 oppossed to the 83 ?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have read differing opinions on the predecessors - the 93 vs. the 95. Some members can hear the difference between audio decoding in the 95 vs. the AVR, some cannot. I bought the 93 because I am old enough that I doubt that I could hear the difference.

As for video upscaling, I suppose it depends on the AVR and the display device as to which one would perform better. Many reviewers prefer the Oppo's upscaling for SD programs like DVDs. I doubt many would see the difference in blu rays and HDTV.

I tried running the separate HDMI output of my Oppo 93 to my Panasonic '8000 projector. I really could not tell the difference between it and running the Oppo's output thru my Denon AVR-A100 (anniversary edition of the 4311). Plus, the direct connection does not display the on screen info from the Denon. But, again, younger eyes may see a difference.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

randyc1 said:


> Do any High -End AV recievers have the same advantages like ,...Video-Upscaling , Audio DAC comparible to the OPPO 105 ??? ..., If so would'nt it be usless to get let's say the OPPO 105 oppossed to the 83 ?


Hello,
Many AVR's actually use the same Video Processor as in the OPPO in the Marvell Qdeo. Many Onkyo use Qdeo and the upper level models use a tandem of HQV Vida and Marvell Qdeo with Vida handling the majority of VP.

Yamaha also uses the HQV Vida in the Aventage A3000/3010/3020 and when Audioholics reviewed the A3000, it scored a perfect score which is unheard of considering just how extensive Audioholics Video Bench Test is.

Most upper end AVR's use very high quality DAC's, but the OPPO BDP-95 and 105 are in a class of themselves with the use of the ESS Sabre DAC which is not used in any AVR/SSP that I am aware of.
Cheers,
AD


----------



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks Jungle jack ! 

So the real advantage is the DAC ! 

I wonder how much of an Audible difference there could actually be from a Quality DAC in a HighEnd Av reciever ??


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Randy,

A very telling sign for me - at AXPONA this past weekend, probably a third or so of the exhibitors were using an OPPO for a source. 

Definitely think you would not go wrong with the 105.


----------



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

To bad there are'nt any blind shootouts of different players to compare Audible SQ !


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

True the DAC is a big selling point but keep in mind that if you are using it for BluRay playback through HDMI its highly unlikely that there will be an audible or visual difference as the A/V signal stays untouched. For DVD and CD playback its a different story the Oppo players excel in that regard Plus they are so well built.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

FWIW I found that when I bought my Oppo 93 that there was no different in *picture* quality for 1080/24p discs compared to my previous basic Sony player. However, I wanted the on board HD decoding since I changed to an older (but quality) Arcam AV9 processor that can't decode HD but sounds better anyway.  I also wanted the other features such as subtitle shift and source direct. The later allowed me to compare the upscaling in the Oppo to my then JVC HD350 projector (now X35) and finally to my Lumagen Video processor. 

With PAL DVDs the Oppo was better at upscaling than the JVC and not that far off the Lumagen (though I prefer the lack of ringing on the Lumagen compared to the Oppo) so I think that shows where some of the extra cost goes. If the main purpose is 1080/24p discs then from a video POV there wouldn't be much point (IMHO) buying the more expensive player.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

KelvinS1965 said:


> FWIW I found that when I bought my Oppo 93 that there was no different in *picture* quality for 1080/24p discs compared to my previous basic Sony player. However, I wanted the on board HD decoding since I changed to an older (but quality) Arcam AV9 processor that can't decode HD but sounds better anyway.  I also wanted the other features such as subtitle shift and source direct. The later allowed me to compare the upscaling in the Oppo to my then JVC HD350 projector (now X35) and finally to my Lumagen Video processor.
> 
> With PAL DVDs the Oppo was better at upscaling than the JVC and not that far off the Lumagen (though I prefer the lack of ringing on the Lumagen compared to the Oppo) so I think that shows where some of the extra cost goes. If the main purpose is 1080/24p discs then from a video POV there wouldn't be much point (IMHO) buying the more expensive player.


Almost all of us are on record about there not being any real difference from one BDP to another when it comes to BD Playback. DVD's are an entirely different story however and it is here where BDP's like the OPPO earn their stripes. And while all BDP's might look the same with BD, loading times can vary wildly with some taking several minutes just to load. Add to that some BDP's are quite slow to respond to remote control prompts.

In addition, another major concern is firmware updates as certain newly released BD's require these updates for playback. OPPO happens to be at the apex of responsiveness to any customer service issues.

Finally, while it might only be important to a small subset of BDP owners, SACD and DVD-A support is quite important.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I myself have often thought of purchasing an Oppo for the SACD playback. Not to mention the build quality is always praised.


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

@Jungle Jack I was merely pointing out that the upscaling, while good, isn't as good as an external video processor IMHO (in particular a Lumagen since I didn't think my old DVDO Edge was better than the Oppo FWIW). So if the analogue decoding isn't required (which it is in my setup) then a player that can provide source direct into a separate video processor might give a better result anyway. In any case even a Lumagen upscaled DVD doesn't look like a BluRay, so personally I just rent the BluRay version where available and don't tend to watch my old DVDs much anyway (even then I watch them on my TV rather than my projector where they look good enough to watch).

However, it's largely irrelevant to me since the speed of operation, build quality and SACD/DVD-audio playback, etc more than make up for the extra cost over my previous player.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

KelvinS1965 said:


> @Jungle Jack I was merely pointing out that the upscaling, while good, isn't as good as an external video processor IMHO (in particular a Lumagen since I didn't think my old DVDO Edge was better than the Oppo FWIW). So if the analogue decoding isn't required (which it is in my setup) then a player that can provide source direct into a separate video processor might give a better result anyway. In any case even a Lumagen upscaled DVD doesn't look like a BluRay, so personally I just rent the BluRay version where available and don't tend to watch my old DVDs much anyway (even then I watch them on my TV rather than my projector where they look good enough to watch).
> 
> However, it's largely irrelevant to me since the speed of operation, build quality and SACD/DVD-audio playback, etc more than make up for the extra cost over my previous player.


Hello,
I regret if somehow my response came off as defensive as it was decidedly not my intention. We are of like minds when it comes to VP's and a major consideration in getting the 93 as opposed to the 95 was being honest with myself about just how little I use the MCH Analog Inputs. While I have always had them connected, I have not really used them since HDMI 1.2 when HDMI could pass a DSD bitstream.

It is pretty amazing just how much better Blu-rays look than DVD's. Upsampling DVD's all the way to 1080p/24 has never made a truly discernible difference though it might be useful for 1080p displays with subpar upsampling as they are being fed their native resolution when DVD's are upsampled as described.
All the best,
J


----------



## KelvinS1965 (Feb 6, 2011)

No worries, looks like we both agree anyway.


----------



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

...My real concern was about if I could get the same Quality Video proccesing and DAC from a High End AV reciever . There just would be no point paying premium prices for these things twice !

From the responses here ,I see that Video proccesing is the same in Some AV recievers, so now it would be all about the DAC, and just how much better SQ it could have than the next best ??


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Most receivers use high quality DACs, its not till you get to the really low end ones that they will skimp on that. DACs are not costly any more and audibly it would be really hard to hear a difference even if you tried. Its much more what speakers you use and how much headroom you have in the receivers amps.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

randyc1 said:


> ...My real concern was about if I could get the same Quality Video proccesing and DAC from a High End AV reciever . There just would be no point paying premium prices for these things twice !
> 
> From the responses here ,I see that Video proccesing is the same in Some AV recievers, so now it would be all about the DAC, and just how much better SQ it could have than the next best ??


Hello,
The BDP-105 is so much more than a BDP as it offers until now unheard of features for a BDP such as multiple HDMI Inputs, an asynchronous USB DAC input for computer audio use. It also has coaxial digital and Toslink optical inputs for use with other digital transports.

This would allow you to prioritize the the HDMI sources that would benefit the most from the OPPO's voodoo.
For instance, I would probably connect my Cisco Cable Box, and more than likely my Apple TV as both often are sub HD. Also, I would run a separate Optical Digital Cable run to take advantage of the world class Sabre DAC's that the 105 offers.
Best,
J


----------

